# Vote For The New Safestrap Splash Screen



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Vote for the new splash screen of Safestrap if you're interested.

All the submissions are in and the poll is up. There will be a winner tomorrow night.

http://rootzwiki.com...-splash-screen/


----------

